# Plants lower lifespan of substrate?



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if plants lower the lifespan or effectively of soil?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Depends what substrate you have. Common sense that the plants would feed off the nutrients in the substrate. Products such as ADA and eco-complete for example will deplete the nutrient content as the rooted plants feed via the substrate. It's a matter of nutrient depletion. But this is over a course of 2, 3, 4, or perhaps 5 years. It's all relative on how much nutrient the plants uptake from the substrate.


----------

